# *non*-electric grooming tools



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

any suggestions for *non*-electric grooming tools for the face and paws?

so far i have these: PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools 5900 Stainless Steel Series Eye/Ear Shears 4 1/2"


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

When I was a teenager in NYC with my first poodle I had to pay for everything for my dog from my own money. I didn't have clippers so I learned to do the face, feet and tail close clipping with a pair of a scissors and a metal comb. With the fine end of the comb, hold the comb flat against the dog's body and comb the hair up against the grain. Then clip the pieces of hair that stick up through the comb. The flat comb will protect the dog from getting cut by the scissors. Of course my dog was trained the lie perfectly still while I was grooming her and most of the time she went to sleep. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, I wouldn't be using anything but clippers on a close shave personally, though I can see how it could be done (on the face at least) with scissors and a comb, but you MUST have a very very patient poodle who will let you use two hands to wrangle the scissor & comb without having to hold the dog at all!!!

Why do you want a non-electric way to do it anyway?? You can get cordless/rechargable type clippers if a cord/power point is difficult to get near your dog... haha!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to say, I would think even cheapo clippers would be safer, easier and more successful than scissoring face and feet, unless you have an extremely noise phobic dog. And also less expensive than good shears.


----------

